# I need some serious help on a 1964 Convertible



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

So my car has been apart for 4 year. It has gone through a frame off restoration and I did not take the car apart. The body shop is helping me as much as they can but they are not experts on the glass top and interior. So I got the seats recovered and brand new kit that has all the stuff needed. I also got new glass. 

The issue is the new glass has been sitting in the box for like 2 years and when we puled it out to intstall it the sides do not even come close to looking the same. 

I have the convertible. 

So on franks pontiac parts there are two lower window sashes










My sashes look like these 



but the glass I got looks like it fits into these











the glass that came out has three holes in the bottom and is like 2 inches longer. The glass i recieved that is new doesnt have any holes drilled into them. So I think I need the glass with the holes drilled into it. Is that 65 convertible glass? Will it fit into a 64?


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

So Apparently there are two designs. You will not find that think lower thin sash in the second lower set of pictures on later model cars. AMES has two set of glass for this same car and they list glass with 3 holes as correct for late model gto's.


----------

